# Cats



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

We have had 2 kittens die in the last 2 weeks. I’m wondering if I’m crazy to not suspect foul play from the 6 month old puppy. 
both cats were found in a typical death pose in the barn they and the dog hang out in. They did not appear to have a broken neck. The second one had diahrea at time of death. 
these kittens are the offspring of full siblings and have not grown normally. They still appear to be kittens at 6 or more months old. Don’t remember when they were born.Possibly as early as April. 
Am I nuts? Or is it a coincidence that I have a puppy and the kittens are randomly dying? He does like to play with the kittens, but generally in an appropriate manner. He doesn’t display vicious or chasing behaviors with any animals. Obviously due to the nature of cats he is not as supervised with them as the rest of the animals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tossing them around could kill them. Especially if they already weren't quite right.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

But would they look tossed? To me they look exactly like the baby goat I had that died of natural causes. Legs splayed. I guess I’m wondering how I would tell as I did not see him do anything to them. Also, they can get away from him if they want to. Easily.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s what I was wondering about, at 6 months old and in a barn, there should be all kinds of ways for them to escape.
And with diarrhea, they had some kind of bug going on. Maybe a worm overload?


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

Possibly. We did just worm them as they are constantly starving. But we do feed them and have mice too. I just don’t want Meeko to be a cat killer. So I’m wondering if there’s a way to tell aside from a necropsy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if there really is or not. If the pup played with them like a fun toy, I'm not sure. But if they already had problems, who knows.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

So #3 is dying. I don’t think it’s the puppy. It’s either parasites, distemper, or congenital issues from being the offspring of full siblings. I just feel bad as they are my brother’s and he is away for the week. But it’s too late to do anything at this point.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry to hear that 😢


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am sorry 😢


----------

